# Potenciometro 12v X amp.



## bIzE (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, me estreno con este mensaje, mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante nulos debido a que mi fuerte es la quimica y la física, y debido a un problema que me ha surgido y nadie me dá una solución vengo en busca de ayuda...

Tengo un coche, y a este coche le quiero conectar un sistema que aproveche el alternador (Excluyendo la bateria), el sistema funciona a 12 voltios, pero necesito regular los amperios y que sean constantes, me comentaron el usar un "potenciometro", pero no me han sabido decir nada más y yo como comentaba soy pez en esto.

Como comento, necesito probar varias intensidades, y por ejemplo, probar el rendimiento de el "sistema" a 10 amperios, luego a 15, a 20 etc... Siempre a 12v que es la tensión que emite el alternador del vehiculo.

También me valdria saber como sacar esos 12 voltios y 20/30 amperios fijos del mismo alternador, aunque no fueran regulables, tenemos que tener en cuenta que el alternador en su máximo rendimiento alomejor coge 100 amperios o una burrada similar. lo comento para que no se "achicharre el sistema" y tener esto en cuenta.

Espero que podais echarme una mano, muchas gracias a todos!

John

*Nota:* Si puedo ayudar a alguien solo pedirmelo, esa dudilla que teniais etc...


----------



## El nombre (Feb 22, 2008)

Amigo Alicantino del del Norte:

Ciertamente no entiendo para que quieres regular la intensidad si el entrega la que te hace falta (para eso tiene un regulador) y tu consumes la que necesitas (para eso le aplicas una carga).
El alternador tiene un regulador que te da un amperaje máximo que no vas a sobrepasar (por el tema ese de las roturas)Para saber ese dato (máx) mira una pagatina que suele llevar que lo indica.

Che!


----------



## bIzE (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola de nuevo!

Digamos que lo que quiero implementar al vehiculo "es de amperaje ilimitado", entonces necesito regular ese amperaje, para yo ponerlo hoy a 5 amperios y mañana a 10 etc dependiendo de las necesidades.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

Eso ya se maneja solo, cuando el vehiculo arranco, "carga" casi a maximo para "reponer" el gasto que produjo el motor de arranque sobre la bateria, una vez logrado esto mantiene una carga minima, si prendes luces, el autostereo, o lo que sea vuelve a cargar como para mantener un equilibrio entre el consumo y la generacion.


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 23, 2008)

Soy yo o bize quiere un regulador de corriente? Me parece que lo que teme no es que se le achicharre el alternador, sino la carga aplicada, y que esta tome la corriente que el desee y no la que la carga quiera.
Igual seria bueno que dijera a que le quiere limitar la corriente, asi es mas facil... vio?

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 24, 2008)

Bize:  Si queres regular la corriente que entrega el alternador, basta que le elimines al auto el regulador de voltaje y controles a tu gusto la corriente del rotor, ya sea full automatico o con un potenciometro (potenciometro de alambre porque va a disipar bastante).
La diferencia es que el  regulador que hagas manejara corrientes mucho mas bajas.

En cuanto a regular corriente y voltaje a la vez es imposible (esto ya es fisica), lo que se hace es regular corriente y limitar tension maxima o viceversa.


----------



## bIzE (Feb 24, 2008)

Gracias a todos por contestar, de verdad, "electroaficionado" eres el que a mi entender más a entendido lo que he intentado explicar, digamos que querria un "regulador de amperios" para yo ponerle el amperaje que quisiera que le entrara al sistema que quiero conectar.

Muchisimas gracias a todos por contestar!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

Lamento informaciónrmarte que las cosas no funcionan asi.

Vamos a suponer un autostereo que esta reproduciendo un CD a un cierto volumen.

Esto produce un consumo de digamos 6 A, tu ajustas para limitar la generacion del alternador a 6 A, hasta aqui todo bien y funcionando, pero en un momento se acaba el tema musical que estabas escuchando se detiene la musica y el consumo baja a 2 A.

Tu tienes el reguador ajustado a 6 A, entonces este tratara de seguir manteniendo estos 6A subiendo la tension hasta lograr que se consuman los 6 A, la tension sube, sube, sube hasta lograr un nuevo equilibrio, este equilibrio se lograra varios volt´s despues de haber quemado el autostereo.



> Como te dijo Eduardo: En cuanto a regular corriente y voltaje a la vez es imposible (esto ya es fisica).



Lo que se trata de mantener constante es la tension de alimentacion y cada dispositivo "Toma" solo lo que necesita para funcionar

En tu automovil tienes por ejemplo la lampara de cortesia que es de 15W (1,25 A) y esta conectada al alternador que puede generar hasta 55A y no se quema, porque solo toma lo que necesita para funcionar


----------



## El nombre (Feb 24, 2008)

Plas,Plas, Plas! Toda una correctisima explicación. En toda mi vida sólo he usado una vez el limitador de intensidad ( y no recuedo para que). Tiene un uso que no recuerdo y es útil. A mis años la memoria falla.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Aca estamos ante un caso REITERADO en este foro de gente que no sabe bien o no sabe esplicar lo que necesita y no dice PARA QUE o QUE quiere conectar por temor a no se que.

Yo creo que nadie te va a robar la idea, ni se va a burlar, al contrario. Pero bue.

PD: Si tu fuete es la fisica, desde el momento que te dieron la ley de ohm, la tendrias clara.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 28, 2008)

bIzE dijo:
			
		

> mi fuerte es la quimica y la física
> [cut]
> Tengo un coche, y a este coche le quiero conectar un sistema que aproveche el alternador (Excluyendo la bateria), el sistema funciona a 12 voltios, pero necesito regular los amperios y que sean constantes
> [cut]
> Como comento, necesito probar varias intensidades, y por ejemplo, probar el rendimiento de el "sistema" a 10 amperios, luego a 15, a 20 etc... Siempre a 12v que es la tensión que emite el alternador del vehiculo.


Aparentemente estas queriendo usar electrólisis del agua para obtener HHO en demanda, con placas de acero. No sos el único, sabelo.
Ese método es obsoleto, ahora se usa una espiral de alambre de acero que consume mucho menos y produce la misma cantidad de HHO.
El método que se usa para controlar el consumo (me contaron) es simple PWM, la corriente consumida entonces sera el promedio entre el consumo máximo por el tiempo encendido y 0 (cero) por el tiempo apagado.
Si te sirve amplificadoramos. ¿Acerté con el proyecto?


----------

